# 2410 not running right



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

So today I picked up a Troy bilt 179cc 2410 snow blower it was my girlfriends grandfathers it had light use over the last 10ish years it appears but it was stored with gas in it and that had long since went bad before it was drained I threw new fuel lines on it sprayed the carb out with carb cleaner put fresh gas and sea foam in the tank and it fired right up after it was primed now it runs at good speed on the first notch of the choke the next click it runs very high and at full open choke it runs about the same but not as high it’s popping a little from the exhaust the motor runs on it’s own still if I throw the auger on no stalling or hesitating and moves forward and backward in gear with no issues there’s not much adjustment on the throttle it slows down more towards the low setting but not much in the middle anywhere I’m just not sure of the idle issue The snow blower this is replacing was a 5hp toro which I believed to have a bad governor it ran like it was gonna blow up and it couldn’t be put in gear or have the auger put on without applying throttle or it would die and occasionally while using it the idle wouldn’t kick up and it would die my question is where should I go next on the Troy bilt does it sound like a governor or something with the carb or elsewhere?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Given how it was stored, I'd be suspecting dirty-carb problems first. Especially if it smooths out as you add choke, which makes it run more-rich. A dirty carb would do the opposite, and make it run lean. 

It is at least worth making sure the governor linkages all move smoothly and easily, however. If a pivot is rusted up and sticking, that will create problems with how it runs.


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m leaning toward the carb as well I didnt pull it from storage originally my girlfriends uncle did he drained the fuel and such a few months ago but never mentioned really cleaning anything he just said it ran very high and he shut it right down and that was it but like I said on the middle choke setting it runs noticably faster then other settings I also did throw some blaster on anything that pivots that I can see which the throttle lever was a little gritty but I did notice that while I was putting new lines and which on there’s a black plastic piece on top of the carb in the shape of a V I would say and I couldn’t move it one way or anything by hand it moved like 1/8 an inch but that was it would that be the throttle sticking since it didn’t move really because I’ve seen videos of motors surging and it moved side to side easily


----------

